# Rita Ora - Golden Wallpaper 1080p (x1)



## Devilfish (7 Juni 2020)

​


----------



## Brian (7 Juni 2020)

Die Rita ist echt ne Granate,danke dir fürs tolle Walli. :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2020)

suuuuper schön


----------



## frank63 (8 Juni 2020)

Der Hammer...danke für Rita.


----------

